# Ross Round Packaging



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

PM Loyd Spear, that was his business for years.


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

Have done quite a few RR's. The side label is what holds the whole packaging system together. I would try to make a white label around the sides(or whatever you fancy) to hold it together since that is its design. (Maybe some nice tape) Then add your labels. But maybe Lloyd can answer.....as he is a member on beesource.


----------



## Schultz (Mar 9, 2015)

Blue Sky has a good selection and may be able to make full custom labels.


----------



## blain1976 (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm actually looking into this same thing right now.
I have been looking at buying legal sized label sheets and cutting to suit. 
You only need around 13" or 13.25" long, and the legal size is 14", so plenty long.
You should be able to easily fit 5 labels on a sheet, and possibly 6.
Most printers will print this size, just double check.
However if you want to get the labels made for you.........I have not had any luck in that department.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Hungry Bear Farms now owns Ross Rounds. Give them a call.


----------



## ABruce (Dec 27, 2013)

we use a decorative tape to seal them then put our custom label on the front.


----------

